# A couple of lotion questions



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I am just making my first batch of goats milk lotion. I used barbs recipe, the first one. What is e-wax? I discovered that I did not have any, so used beeswax instead. (uggg). I had looked online and could not find e-wax. Does it come under another name? Also, I did not have the t-50 vitamin E, but did have all the other additives. How long do I need to mix? It's currently cooling in the cold water bath and seems cool, but it still does not feel like lotion...kind of splatty on my hand, and a layer of grease covers my hand when I spread it. The oils I used were shea and walnut, as that was what I had. I used Barbs measurements for oils, water, milk, and additives exactly. Am I doing something wrong or will this stuff make it as lotion...do I need to keep stick blending?
Thanks for any help.
Anita


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm fairly new to lotion making myself but I do know that e-wax is emulsifying wax. I don't know if you can sub beewax for all of it. I add a small amt of beeswax to my lotion and like it but too much I don't think would be good and may be why your lotion isn't sinking in. That and I'm not sure what walnut oil is like so it could be your choice of oils. I've made that recipe and it turned out very nice. It does thicken as it cools and no, you do not need to continue blending. I do it off and on while it's cooling and once it's cool enough to get the preservative in I give it another really good mixing then set it aside to finish cooling on it's own then bottle the next day. My lotion with honey and beeswax feels better the second day too. I don't know why.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Okay, well I decided to call lotion crafters and get more information on the list of ingredients, as the names on their site are a little different than the names on the recipe, so I got it figured out that I DO need the emulsifying waz, NOT beeswax, and I need the vit. E, both of which are listed under chemical-type names. So, I ordered those two other ingredients and will give it another go. Nope, I did not like 6oz of beeswax in my lotion. Yuk! I don't like the smell of the beeswax I got, it's just too strong. Next time I won't use any of it! 
I took the flopped lotion and put it in a clean gallon jar in the refridgerator. When my emulsifer gets here, can I add it to the flopped lotion and re-batch it, or is it just shot all to pieces and I need to throw it away? 
Thanks,
Anita (crazy lotion making lady)


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi Anita,
Yes you need e-wax and it is called e-Wax on some of the sites that sell it... You do not need to add vit E if you don't want too.. 
I personally would not mix the flopped lotion with a good batch, afraid you might not like the results...
Barb


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks barb. I was thinking of just adding the e-wax to the lotion I already made, not mixing the old with a new batch. 

Anita


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Anita, e-wax is in solid form and you would have to melt it mix with the lotion, if hot you might destroy your preservative and have to add more.. It still would also have too much beeswax in it and feel very waxy on your skin. I love beeswax in lipbalms, but I do not care for it in lotions or body butters as it does not sink into the skin good and it leaves me feely waxy and tacky.. 
But that is just my personal opinion.. 
Barb


----------

